# Non-Quantitative Questions



## Suns Den (Sep 12, 2007)

Here we go...

A bacteriophage is:

1. Bacterial Enzyme

2. Virus that infects Bacteria

3. Mesophilic Organism

4. Virus that stimulates bacterial growth


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 15, 2007)

Most common method of Calculating Friction Energy loss

a&gt; Hazen Williams equation

b&gt; Darcy equation

c&gt; Hagan Poiseville equation

d&gt; Bernouli's equation


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 15, 2007)

Fluid flow parameter governed by Bernouli's equation is:

a&gt; Conservation of Mass

b&gt; Momentum

c&gt; Conservation of Energy

d&gt; Friction loss


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 23, 2007)

Which one is not a hardness test:

a&gt; Meyer-Vickers

b&gt; Rockwell

c&gt; Brinnel

d&gt; Charpy


----------



## Suns Den (Sep 28, 2007)

The reactions for the roller support are:

a&gt; normal to the surface with no moment

b&gt; in line with cable, link or member with no moment

c&gt; normal to the rail with no moment

d&gt; two reaction components with one moment


----------

